# Should I use "I" or "We" on my website?...



## SystemVoid (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm planning on opening a website next month, offering embroidery digitizing services, and I'm debating on whether to make my website "personal" in such a way that I use term "*I* provide professional services..." or, word it in such a way that makes it less personal...

"*We* provide professional services..."

I don't anticipate becoming big enough so that I'll have to hire any employees, and I do have a strong interest in building relationships with my clients on a one-on-one level...

Does "I" sound any less professional than "We"?...

And ex: vectordoctor.com uses "I".. as in "I will trace your raster images into clean, fully scalable vector files..."

what do you guys think??


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

That's a good, yet seldomly asked question. Personally I use we and Lord knows it's only me..lol. If feels weird when you send out emails/newsletters and are using "we" but to me it just seems better.


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

tdprout said:


> That's a good, yet seldomly asked question. Personally I use we and Lord knows it's only me..lol. If feels weird when you send out emails/newsletters and are using "we" but to me it just seems better.


LOL! i use we too! when i am the only one!


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Andy..your hats..are they made using vinyl?


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

tdprout said:


> Andy..your hats..are they made using vinyl?


hi tdp,

yes, all designs are custom cut vinyl.
thanks for lurking my site.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd have to agree....we use we, but then there is a we so it seems right LOL!, IMHO it depends on what type of persona or image your trying to project. _*I*_ gives the impression of small, personal service, _*we *_gives the impression that your big enough to handle any task because you have help.

It's really a Catch 22 because _*I *_would also give the impression of a "one horse show" that given enough work could fall behind, then again_* we*_ could imply that you charge more because you have more mouths to feed....it goes on and on. LOL!

IMHO just go with what _*feels*_ right to you. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

We use "WE" too! The reason for that is because it's me and my company, so it's two and therefore qualifies to be called "WE". Besides it sounds more professional than "I". IMHO


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

I also use we, or us, or our, & it's just me / myself / & I 

Wii would like to play


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

"We" as in myself and my business.


----------



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

We is me and the mouse in my pocket!


----------



## wetkiwi (Dec 5, 2009)

The best advice I ever recieved is "perception is reality" if someone thinks your a company with lots of employees then to them you are a company with lots of employees.
Although you've kind of answered your own question go with what you want people to perceive your company to be not what it is.


----------



## lincolnapparel (Nov 21, 2009)

This is a question that has always bugged me, since "I" feels more personal, but "we" feels more professional. Right now I use "I", because I think people are more likely to connect with an artist at a personal level, as opposed to sounding like a company with "we".


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

I thought about this too.. 

But, I used "we" even though it's just me.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

If you're a graphic designer, artist, or similar and have no expectations of expanding and want people to be sure they're working with same person start to end, then I'd say "I". It will deliver confidence in your abilities.

If however you're a production based facility (screen printer, sign shop, etc), the first impression will probably be "slow and unorganized". "We" reinforces the idea of a team working together. Sure your team today may consist of both your hands, but one day it may expand!

In the OP's case, I would say use "I".


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I try to speak in third person as much as possible. "Unik Ink specializes in.....". If I need to speak in first person I use "we".


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

IMHO


If you are speaking of your companies service
it should be We.

Would you place a 500 - 1000 shirt order from someone
who has just one person available to do the work?


And when that 500 - 1000 shirt order comes in would
"I" be doing all the work?

"I" sure as heck would have "We" working on it
to get the order out as soon as possible.

If "I" makes a run of shirts and they have a 
problem with the run and the customer is
unhappy do you think that the customer wants
"I" to do the same work over?


Sometimes in business it is good to separate
yourself as the owner from the staff.

Even if you are the only staff...


(I am the owner and I will make sure that WE get this taken care of ASAP)



.


----------



## curiousity (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm starting to write copy for my future site and was debating the we vs I question.

I talked with a friend who set up a computer repair business by himself. He used we instead of I on his website. He said that he felt it made a huge difference when people feel that it is a bigger company instead of one person.

The way I've decided to frame it is saying that I'm the point man for any online interactions - in an effort to preemptively explain why I'm the one who will always answer any online questions, comments, etc.


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

I was always told to use "I" and "we" as little as possible. Try using "you" and talk to the customer!


----------



## gearbranders (Oct 16, 2009)

I think "we" is better than "I". If it feels funny to say "we" because you are the only person in your company, you can rationalize it by thinking how it really isn't just you. In reality, it's you along with your garment supplier, ink supplier, transfer supplier, etc. You may be the one coordinating it all, but it really is a team of people working together to help your customer.


----------



## sosellin (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey Daniel, so I was at a business seminar a couple years back which covered just about every aspect but solely focusing on creating professional websites. This was one of the topics they brought up, and many successful individuals have told me before that when you are creating a website or any type of advertisement use the word "WE". The reason being is it makes you sound a lot larger than you actually are. Personally if I were checking out a website I would have more trust in a company that has we, rather than I. "I" just seems like your just starting out. Hope this helps a bit man take it easy and keep it up!
Avery


----------



## 3rian (Dec 15, 2009)

i like that justification to use we--me and my business. 

to me we sounds more "natural" to use on a website, but you can still get that sense of personal touch when corresponding with your client


----------



## shirtandsimple (Sep 9, 2009)

Using 'we' is a good way to go - even if you are the only one in your shop, it really is a team effort. From the mill making the shirts to the truck driver delivering them to your shop...it's never truly just one person. Plus, it doesn't hurt that saying 'we' sounds like there is a lot of you there to help. On the other hand, if it's a personal email or communication to a customer, saying 'I' adds a nice personal touch!


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

I work for a graphic company and I have my own freelance company (just me). I've found, at my day job, after someone has worked with me, when they call back, they ask specifically for me (whether it's comfortable with me, confidence with me, etc, I'm not sure). So when I started my freelance business a few years back, I have just used "I". I like joeshaul's comment about "I". I've found that customer's like knowing that if they come back, they will be able to work with me, specifically, again.


----------



## Scooter (Apr 13, 2007)

It all depends on if you want to create a very personal, transparent image for your company, or if you want to appear more like a company and less like a person. I think there are many buyers hesitant to do business with an individual, but will gladly do business with a larger organization.

Just my thoughts.
Scooter


----------



## JOAT (Nov 12, 2008)

I use we also and its just me... always have never really thought about it, good question.


----------



## KittyCanuck (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree that "I" sounds personal, "we" sounds professional.
For my first business it was just me, but I always said "we". I did have an "about me" blurb on the "about us" page, and most people knew it was just me running everything, but I still used "we" because of the initial first impression that says 'this company has everything together and can provide a good product and customer service'.
With my new business, it's a partnership, so the "we" comes easier. ^_~


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

I use we/us/our for my clothing line and its only me here haha. I guess it just sounds better to me.


----------



## robertlee1181 (Mar 23, 2010)

We makes you look big and more reliable... you can say i in a quote or something... i would go with we


----------



## corvuswatch (Mar 28, 2010)

joeshaul said:


> If you're a graphic designer, artist, or similar and have no expectations of expanding and want people to be sure they're working with same person start to end, then I'd say "I". It will deliver confidence in your abilities.
> 
> If however you're a production based facility (screen printer, sign shop, etc), the first impression will probably be "slow and unorganized". "We" reinforces the idea of a team working together. Sure your team today may consist of both your hands, but one day it may expand!
> 
> In the OP's case, I would say use "I".


Agreed. If your business is closely identified with you in terms of branding, then I would use "I".


----------



## Squareluxe (Mar 28, 2010)

I've only had my website up for about two months, but I had to go and look at it when I read this question. I gave myself credit for designs in the third person on my homepage, which links to an etsy. Next to my link back to my site from the etsy site, I described it as containing "my" portfolio. I'm small enough for it not to matter. Credit must be given where credit is due.


----------



## harshalizee (Apr 3, 2010)

If your site is business based, it's better to use 'we'. 'I' sounds like there is only one person doing everything and you will be automatically labelled as an amatuer.


----------



## jage (Apr 20, 2009)

We definitely. In addition to all the other reasons, when you expand you don't have to go change everything. GF/BF or spouse starts helping... don't feel weird about "I" all over the site...


----------



## BStreetHill (Dec 3, 2008)

WE is highly recommended.


----------



## teezecrost (May 9, 2007)

I think "we" sounds better too. Doesn't necessarily sound corporate & impersonal, but you avoid the "just a guy who thinks he can print" feel. It does feel kinda strange to say "we", but in my company description, i do mention that I have subcontractor designer associates at the ready, so I feel like it justifies the "we".


----------



## rottonrabbit (Oct 1, 2007)

I use "I". Reason being, I don't want to lie to customers that know me and that I think it gives more value to the product since I'm the only one doing it. That's what I want the customer to know.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

If I was an I, I would use I but we are a we! So we use we but If you are just an I, I like the personal touch


----------



## downtime (May 1, 2009)

We use "we", because there is a we (the two of us) when "we" need to state "we" do something. When writing the copy, I tried to refer to the business name more than "we" (as in downtime does this, not we do this). But I also blog a more "we" type communication, as in we released a new design. I guess it's a mix of "we" the professionals and "we" the two people doing the work, because I prefer a more personal connection. I never thought of that as negative, but I guess it could be...hm.


----------

